# How long did it take you to get pregnant?



## Mabv812

My 3 y.o. wasn't planned and now that we are going to start trying to get pregnant with the second one I'm wondering how long it takes most couples. I want to start trying in January or February. :) I'm hoping for a November baby!


----------



## Faffalina

As you know from last time, it can happen straight away...

My first baby (6yrs ago) - had coil removed last day of Feb, positive test early April (1 period in between)

Ectopic pregnancy (accidental) failed contraceptive

This pregnancy first month.

I'm 36 and seem to still be as fertile... so yep, don't try unless you are ready for immediate pregnancy!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

We had an accidental bfp in April (the first month of not being careful). It didn't stick but it prompted us to TTC. I got pregnant in Sept, so 5 cycles later but we were only able to try for 3 of those cycles. So it took us 3 months. I conceived my middle daughter from sex just one time so it can happen very easily.


----------



## Fruitmash

I only every did NTNP, with DD I had a BFP after a month and with this LO it was about 5 months later. I was also extremely stressed and right off birth control, my periods just kinda did what they want so I didn't find out until week 7


----------



## broodymrs

11 months with no 1, 5 months with no 2. That was very actively trying with both, lots of dtd, taking various supplements, ttc aids etc. So yes it can happen quickly but it can also take a while


----------



## x__amour

1st: 1st cycle.
2nd: 1st cycle.
3rd: 1st cycle, but took 8 months. Didn't ovulate for 8 months and had to take Progesterone to induce AF and ovulated on my own. Became pregnant right away.


----------



## PhoenixCT

2 months. I was 35 at conception.


----------



## loeylo

About 20 minutes? Haha.

In all seriousness I have fallen pregnant when not trying 4 times now.


----------



## Girly922

With DD it was first cycle after mc, this time it took 3 cycles.


----------



## fxmummyduck

1st cycle with my first but ttc#2 now, 2 months ntnp then 3 months trying properly and nothing yet. Just taking 2 cycles off from trying as didn't want July/August birthday. So hoping December I get my bfp!


----------



## PubMissus

Got my implant out mid/late march and had my BFP mid/late may. :)


----------



## cleckner04

#1 which resulted in MC- 2 months
#2 My DD#1- 2 months
#3 My DD#2- not trying
#4 which resulted in MC- not trying
#5 My current pregnancy- immediately after miscarriage with no cycle in between 

Anything up to a year is considered "normal" and not cause for concern. My advice? Relax and have fun with your partner before you dive into all the temping and OPK stuff. It adds an amount of stress that isnt necessary right away. I just always BDed every other day and kept my legs elevated for about twenty minutes after to make sure gravity did it's part. :haha:


----------



## Beccaboop

It took one attempt with this baby! We went on hoilday at the beginning of this month so we're going to wait until we got back to ttc but one time 4 days before I was due to ovulate we :sex: and forgot a condom and then on hoilday I got a :bfp: I had only just stopped taking the pill in sept and only had one natural period!

We were shocked! It took us 4 months of proper trying to get pregnant with my son.


----------



## Mummafrog

Soo statistics wise it takes 80% of normal healthy couples 6 months to conceive, 90% in a year and 95% in two years. So it can take time and be completely normal and I think it's better to be prepared for that than believe it's going to happen straight away, but yes don't start trying till you're ready :)

Our first, about 4 cycles of ntnp.
This bean took 8 months, probably about 6 well timed cycles. 
The cycle we conceived I ov'd the day after our anniversary so in my mind making it special helps :haha: 

Good luck!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

dd1- 2 and a half years
dd2 - 3 months 
ds - 4 months
for this one, we have being trying since June 2014, it's in my siggy.

Good luck xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

3rd cycle, but sadly ended in MMC.

This one, 4th cycle after the ERPC. Looking back, that was no time at all but it felt like forever after losing the first one. I was very stressed and not coping very well so I'm surprised it happened at all.

Like the other ladies say, try to relax and enjoy it - I wish I could have done that. Good luck! x


----------



## SummerMother

With my first (only so far) it took 4 cycles.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

4 months the first time ended in chemical and 1.5 months after I'm now right around 6 wks.


----------



## Cariad_x

DS: the first month after coming off the pill. 

This baby: within 6 weeks of having the implant being removed. 

I'm not sure about the MCs as I wasn't planning. But yeah.. I fell pretty quickly.


----------



## Xpecta

Every one of my babies were oopsies :haha: :haha:



But to be fair, we tired for nearly 2 years with my second then gave up. Then.... Oopsie!!!!


----------



## jessmke

I got pregnant on our first try 4 times. Two of those were early miscarriages, one is my daughter, and one is the bean I am cooking now. I think my OH is upset at how quickly I get pregnant because he is hoping for at least a few months of constant BDing, haha.

It took my sister over a year to conceive her first, they went through fertility testing and there was nothing wrong with either of them. Her second and third were conceived much quicker.


----------



## Sommerfugl

#1 - first cycle, from one BD
#2 - 12th cycle, but it took 14 months 
#3 - first cycle, again from one BD! 

Trying for number two was soooo hard and all consuming, it was so easy to conceive our first, then I was apparently hit with secondary infertility, but now I've apparently conceived very eaily again, strange!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

1st DD - 7 months NTNP

This pregnancy - 10 months NTNP/TTC. Although - I have PCOS, only ovulated once whilst TTC#2 and bam!


----------



## ALiKO

#1: it took 6 cycles (6 months) over the course of 8 months if that makes sense. I would try for like a month then stop then try again 2 months in a row then stop so the whole time was off and on like this. The month I actually did get pregnant I had completely given up and was genuinely shocked when I got a bfp. 

#2: it took 4 cycles (4months).


----------



## xdxxtx

My first took 18 months!!! My second was a surprise baby, conceived during my first postpartum cycle (my baby was 8 months old, condom broke). My third was another second cycle surprise (my second baby was 2 months old, and I was on the pill). My fourth took 3 months of trying (my third baby had just turned 1). My current was a surprise after trying through 2 irregular cycles and deciding to wait another 6 months (my baby was 7 months old). I think it's much easier to catch when you aren't trying but aren't preventing.


----------



## second.time

My first son took only one cycle. This time it took three cycles.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

First baby: three months
Second baby: one month
Third baby: defied the laws of the universe and conceived after one very minor oopsy and barely bd'ing for several months!

I definitely think it is common to become more fertile after your first.


----------



## DreamCatcher_

My first was an oopsie and possibly about 2.5/3 months in to the relationship.

This one took 3 months but only 1 cycle. I got my coil removed in June and didn't have a period until mid-August. Got my bfp in September.


----------



## Wish85

DS took 4 months - 
Current pregnancy 4 months again but had an early loss and fell pregnant next cycle, all going well at nearly 11 weeks.

It's fun to talk about and find out other women's experiences but it really is like asking how long a piece of string is. There really is no way of predicting and even if all the stars align there is only a 20% chance of conceiving every month. 

All the best, I hope it happens when you want it to :)


----------



## Ellivort

Hours for DD1. As I think we hit it the first time! Pretty sure we conceived on our wedding night (we were uising protection before that and the dates align). It took 2 years of casual trying, 2 years of calculated trying, 1 year of Clomid, another 1 year of NTNP, and another year of NTNP but mostly giving up before we got pregnant with our baby girl


----------



## kirstybumx3

It took 3 years for us to conceive DS1. This time around I've caught straight away. Had my implant out 7 weeks ago and I found out I'm pregnant last week!


----------



## Laylagirl

xdxxtx said:


> My first took 18 months!!! My second was a surprise baby, conceived during my first postpartum cycle (my baby was 8 months old, condom broke). My third was another second cycle surprise (my second baby was 2 months old, and I was on the pill). My fourth took 3 months of trying (my third baby had just turned 1). My current was a surprise after trying through 2 irregular cycles and deciding to wait another 6 months (my baby was 7 months old). I think it's much easier to catch when you aren't trying but aren't preventing.

I definitely wasn't trying with this fifth baby of mine! I had been having irregular cycles between 53 and 44 days since feb.... and got pregnant in may! It was such a surprise since husband and I only did the deed that one time that month....


----------



## pompeyvix

My first was 2 months. 

This one took 20 months! I thought it'd be immediate but couldn't have been more wrong, I was on the verge of giving up.


----------



## katlin

My first i wasn't trying so it just happened, my second i was trying and conceived her second cycle, my third was a surprise a month before my ex got a vasectomy and this one we weren't trying at all but we weren't really doing anything ti stop it from the beginning either and ended up conceiving 6 months after being together :) and we are expecting our little girl in april :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

it took us 3 years. we just found out friday!


----------



## Literati_Love

#1 - 2 cycles (ended in m/c) 
#2 - 4 cycles (felt like forever after already having m/c) 
#3 - first cycle, only BDed one time.


----------



## HopingCarter

Well I get pregnant fairly quickly, it was just a matter of my cervix not wanting to keep 'em (IC). The first we got pregnant the first month trying, the second was the same, the third was 2 months of trying and this pregnancy it was 10 months after my last MC in Dec'15, but we didn't actually start trying until July/August so about 2-3 months


----------



## sweetysangel8

4 cycles


----------



## OhHappyZ

I thought it would never happen, but it took 7 cycles! Felt like forever!


----------



## Jessicahide

One cycle.


----------



## Symphony7

Two cycles TTC. The first cycle was my first one of BCP though so it wasn't a full usual cycle.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Laylagirl said:


> xdxxtx said:
> 
> 
> My first took 18 months!!! My second was a surprise baby, conceived during my first postpartum cycle (my baby was 8 months old, condom broke). My third was another second cycle surprise (my second baby was 2 months old, and I was on the pill). My fourth took 3 months of trying (my third baby had just turned 1). My current was a surprise after trying through 2 irregular cycles and deciding to wait another 6 months (my baby was 7 months old). I think it's much easier to catch when you aren't trying but aren't preventing.
> 
> I definitely wasn't trying with this fifth baby of mine! I had been having irregular cycles between 53 and 44 days since feb.... and got pregnant in may! It was such a surprise since husband and I only did the deed that one time that month....Click to expand...

This! I had the exact same thing happen with my third and also had really long cycles. Stil don't know how I managed to fall pregnant but feeling really blessed to have my little girl :D


----------



## OhHappyZ

Took 7 months of perfect timing, with temping, opk's, supplements, and all sorts of BD'ing!!


----------



## UnderPressure

With our first, it took about a year and a half with fertility testing, supplements, etc for myself and hubby. 

With this one, we NTNP for nearly a year and then began actively TTC August. Three months of that, then one month on Fertilaid and BFP.


----------



## luz

My first took about 10 months, I ended up taking clomid and got pregnant the second month on it. Second and third babies were ntnp- second came after 7 months and third came only one month after my first cycle. 

My current pregnancy took 2 months of trying. I'm so thankful and feel so blessed to have all my babies


----------



## 2ducks

15 months total. BFP third round of clomid


----------



## mara16jade

First baby, two tries/two months. Second time, 4 months (ended as a CP). Third time, over a year and is from IVF. 

Not exactly how I thought things would go...


----------



## wtbmummy

With ds first cycle. 
9months mc 
5months after mc now 24w
So second time 14months xx


----------



## vaniilla

1st - 6 months/ 5 cycles of TTC
2nd - 4 years of ttc & fertility treatment
3rd - 3rd cycle since giving birth, ntnp but only had sex twice the whole month :wacko:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Both babies took 1 month. 
This one actually came after one bd session. &#128563;


----------



## adrie

Once both times. The second time around, I all but convinced myself the pregnancy wouldn't stick because I just didn't think it would happen a second time. Turns out this pregnancy has actually been easier and more text book than my first. I am due with our second next month and will be 36! in August. 3.5 years between the kids. I watch infertility vlogs and read accounts and I feel so much for these moms. I cry a lot and then realize that my fertility is definitely a blessing; I'm not so young anymore as they say.


----------



## gigglebox

Baby 1 - first cycle
C/p - oopsie, not trying
Early m/c - 5 cycles
Current pregnancy (currently 22nd week) - 5 cycles


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

1st time - 3 months but cycles were very random
2nd time - 1st month
At the mo on month 3 of TTC3..


----------



## comeondance77

We actually hadn't been trying but stopped preventing and were really surprised at how long it took. It took around 2 to 2 1/2 years.


----------



## +tivethoughts

M/C 1: 4 cycles 
Baby 1: 2 cycles
Baby 2: Once (NTNP)
M/C 2: Once (NTNP)
Baby 3: Once (NTNP)


----------



## ronnie1234

9 months number 1

14 months number 2


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

First month #Bby1
4 years #Bby2
2 years #Bby3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

DD1: 2 cycles
DS: Found out we were expecting him only 3/4 months after giving birth to DD1 despite being on the mini pill
DD2: 5 cycles
Current pregnancy: NTNP for 5 months


----------



## Shanlee16

We got our bfp on the 4th cycle!


----------



## Lullabye

DH and I have been extremely fortunate and have managed to conceive first cycle each time by NTNP.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

DS 1 - 4 months
Baby #2 - 14 months


----------



## Missbb2591

It really varies with my first it took over a year, with my second it was straight away but unfortunately it ended in miscarriage, 3 weeks after the miscarriage I was pregnant again with DD2, and 12 weeks after DD2 was born I fell pregnant with DD3 she wasn't at all planned. This one wasn't planned either as I was on the pill :dohh:


----------



## Lullabye

I'm one of the very lucky ones who fell pregnant during the first cycle with both my son and this pregnancy. Family members make jokes that DH isn't allowed to sneeze near me!


----------



## Missbb2591

Lullabye said:


> I'm one of the very lucky ones who fell pregnant during the first cycle with both my son and this pregnancy. Family members make jokes that DH isn't allowed to sneeze near me!

Glad it's not just my family that make this joke :haha:


----------



## Lullabye

Missbb2591 said:


> Lullabye said:
> 
> 
> I'm one of the very lucky ones who fell pregnant during the first cycle with both my son and this pregnancy. Family members make jokes that DH isn't allowed to sneeze near me!
> 
> Glad it's not just my family that make this joke :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! That's too funny! Are you able to tell right away when you're pregnant as well? I swear, I can pinpoint implantation.


----------



## Bevziibubble

DD 2 months 
DS 1 month


----------



## Missbb2591

Lullabye said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lullabye said:
> 
> 
> I'm one of the very lucky ones who fell pregnant during the first cycle with both my son and this pregnancy. Family members make jokes that DH isn't allowed to sneeze near me!
> 
> Glad it's not just my family that make this joke :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! That's too funny! Are you able to tell right away when you're pregnant as well? I swear, I can pinpoint implantation.Click to expand...

Yep lol my OH thought I was making it up this time around but I was like no I'm telling you I'm pregnant....he didn't believe it until I got a digi test that said the word pregnant, the two pink links weren't enough :haha:


----------



## sarah1980

DS1 2 months 
DS2 4 years that was finally the result of an assisted conception


----------



## Orglethorp

OH and I started NTNP in October 2014, moved into serious measure-everything trying around January 2015, and went back to NTNP after no success in September 2016, as we weren't eager to be pregnant during wedding season with so many weddings in the family this year (ours included). Surprise! Conceived this January, tested positive at 5+3 on Valentine's. And here we were thinking we'd be looking into IVF after the wedding was over. 

So 27 months, counting both periods of serious trying and NTNP. 

We don't want a huge age gap, so I figure we'll only do the mildest form of birth control recommended by my doctor (if recommended at all), for the shortest amount of time, and go back to NTNP.


----------



## saphiresky

2months with 1st (likely would have got pregnant first month but DH had a sickness big when I was ovulating....). With this pregnancy I had my implant taken out in August, we used condoms for a while. Then pretty much stopped and got pregnant straight away NPNT in the November.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

7 long years!


----------



## krissie328

We started trying Nov 2014. With 2 losses and a year of fertility treatments. We finally got our bfp on a natural cycle.


----------



## MindUtopia

2nd cycle with our first (now 4), also 2nd cycle with my 2nd pregnancy, but that unfortunately ended in mc. Now pregnant again 1 month after mc. I'm grateful it's easy for me, even with the loss, as I'm nearly 37 now.


----------



## sbl

3 years with DD.
This baby we weren't trying and I came off the pill for surgery and got pregnant.


----------



## Holly ttc

Five years. Seven months of clomid and timed intercourse, two egg retrievals, five transfers, one miscarriage, and now there's an extremely activelittle boy squeezing my bladder on the daily to let me know he's still there.


----------



## Zephram

Our first was conceived after exactly one 'oops', we weren't trying and boy were we in shock!

Our second took 5 months of trying.

I've just found out I'm pregnant with baby number 3 and it also happened after one rendezvous! We weren't planning to try until next year and literally only had one tango this cycle and up the duff.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Wasn't trying with my eldest, she was a surprise! With my youngest we were trying for just over a year. With this pregnancy, we were trying for 15/16 months. X


----------



## angelgirl86

We are expecting our first after over 6 years of trying, natural conception :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

#1 6 months, 
#2 12 month
#3 I had been charting for 7 month and ovulated the day husband came back from 7 month deployment . So first ahem , meeting !! 
#4 , current pregnancy, stopped BC April 16th this year , started first cycle on may 23rd , ovulated on June 8th , only DTD once on Ovulation day. Taadaa , BFP!!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

My first took six years, concieved naturally after months of fertility treatments. My second 6 months of ntnp. I have pcos and my husband has low motility, we are very thankful for our little blessings!


----------



## wookie130

I'm 39 years old. I've been pregnant 5 times since I've been 32 years old...the first was an "oopsie" (and I was on BC pills), and it ended at 11 weeks in a missed miscarriage, the second was an early miscarriage (on my first cycle of Clomid) in February of 2012, the third pregnancy occurred on my 4th Clomid cycle, and resulted in my daughter (who is now 4 years old), and my son was conceived naturally when my daughter was only 8 months old...we weren't really "trying", but we were beginning the testing to begin trying to conceive, and I fell pregnant the cycle before I went back on the Clomid. My son arrived the following August, in 2014. My husband felt our family was complete, but I did not, and yearned for a third baby. I finally accepted that it just wasn't a great idea, and I got rid of all of our baby stuff this past January. Well, lo' and behold, I became pregnant in February...we had sex once that entire cycle, and it was 4 days out from ovulation. This is rather miraculous at my age! :rofl: So, I'm nearly 21 weeks along with baby #3, and this is our final baby. I'll be getting a tubal done during my planned c-section.


----------



## lucy_smith

dd took 18 months of trying 
currently been ttc number 2 for 20months and im only 25 :(


----------



## gingmg

1.5 years for DS- did IVF in the end

One month DS2- a frozen cycle from IVF


----------



## melissalynn

My son was an oopsie. Like a huge one. I RELGIOUSLY taking bc. 
This one was a pain in the ass, we tried for over a year. Ovulation tracking, hundreds of dollars spent on ovulation tests and pregnancy tests. 
The week before we were supposed to start on clomid I got my BFP. 
We are not expecting little boy #2 for Christmas !!


----------



## Stormynights

9 months of both actively trying and NTNP. We ended up conceiving the last month of NTNP.


----------



## Hailey1207

1st cycle haha but I wonder what's the average...


----------



## AmberR

It took us 11 months TTC #1!


----------



## CountryBride

Took me about a month after stopping BC pill both times.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Almost 9 years for DS and about 7 months for baby #2! We were told that the probability of conceiving naturally are very very low. Baby #2 was conceived 2 weeks before I was supposed to start Clomid.


----------



## calliebaby

2 months, 1 month, 2 months, and an "oopsie" (conceived 6 days before ovulation)


----------



## MrsC10

DD - 5 years (PCOS so conceived with Clomid)
This LO - an oopsie. We weren't meant to start trying for another year. Over the moon though &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## WackyMumof2

DS1 was within the month of changing BC. They never told me I needed a back up and never realized I needed too. 22 and naive.
DS2 we tried for 6 months. Gave up and fell pregnant the week the week I went back on BC. Go figure. :dohh:
DS3 not too sure if it was failed or missed BC. I was doing stressful hours and back to back shifts at work over Christmas that either option is possible.
#4 I came off BC mid March this year and was pregnant by the end of the first week in April. While we were trying, it came as a major shock because I wasn't expecting it. 4 trips to the loo in 2 hours should have been the giveaway but it was random, out of the blue dental pain that same afternoon that had me wondering. :haha:


----------



## MrsLux

18 months the first time, 1 month the second time!


----------



## everything

A little over 3 years, many fertility tests, 2 mc's and countless cycles of clomid and femara, finally did one round of IVF where we got no embryos before moving onto IVF with ICSI and there is little boy currently moving around like crazy in there and is due in 11 weeks (although I'll be induced earlier most likely) =)


----------



## blake12336

First was a complete surprise due to failed birth control! Second took us 9 months x


----------



## halas

Dd1 and ds 2 were surprises I was one the pill. Ds3 first try and this pregnancy was 7 months with 2 miscarriages


----------



## KatBar

13 months, with 1 round of IVF with ICSI to conceive our first. 
Trying to conceive number 2 consisted of 3 months naturally trying with no success. Followed by an FET which resulted in an early MC. Fell pregnant naturally straight after but it was a chemical pregnancy. Next FET ended with a MMC and getting a D&C. Fell pregnant naturally (again) straight after (well, as in once I ovulated post D&C), and am expecting this miracle in Jan 2018. All up it took about 5 months, or 8 months if you're including the 3 months of trying naturally (but we didn't actually expect anything to come of that).


----------



## pinkclouds

Last time first cycle this time 7 cycles


----------



## impatient1

With this pregnancy I stopped taking birth control at the beginning of January and got my :bfp: in the beginning of May.


----------



## Kuji

BB1: 4 months in all. 3 months all on our own, 4th month with pre-seed, temping and using SMEP.

BB2: Just got off birth control, wasn't really trying yet but got pregnant anyway lol Only dtd 2 times that cycle too


----------



## Reiko_ctu

It can vary so much!! I know people who got pregnant first try, then had secondary infertility and had to use treatment to get pregnant again. And others who tried for 10 months the first time and got pregnant first try the second time. So what's happened before can't predict what will happen again. 

Anecdotally, we got pregnant with four pregnancies:
- 1st month
- 1st month (mc)
- 3rd month
- 2nd month


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

First pregnancy 5 years
2nd 5 weeks


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DS- one month if that, no issues
Dd1- 2 months
Dd2- 7 months
Angel DS- 2 years
This baby- 10 years and 3 cycles


----------



## Hawaiimomof4

I'm not in a relationship anymore but with my 1 year old I met someone fooled around and got pregnant within that first week... We ended up in a relationship afterwards but that didn't work out.. Now here I am pregnant again from him and he only came for 9 days to visit his daughter... I had just taken out my iud a little over month before due to too much bleeding in between periods and bad cramping. With my first daughter I got pregnant within 4 months after coming off the depo shot for a year... Then got pregnant within 2 weeks of trying with my second and had a mc... Then it took me about a year to get pregant again with my now 6 year old...


----------



## mrsmummy2

1st pregnancy - unplanned, 9 months unprotected sex ended up in a bfp - 7 year old DD.

2nd pregnancy - 2nd month of trying - 5 year old DS

3rd pregnancy - 1st month of trying, resulted in a mc at 7 weeks

4th pregnancy - 1 time unprotected sex, decided we *might* start trying but got my bfp before we actually did! - currently 36+5 with DS2


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Dd1 - 1 time of spontaneous unprotected dtd

Chemical - 1 month ttc after cycles returned after bfing

Dd2 - 3 months ttc

Dd3 - one oops

Chemical - one contraceptive failure


----------



## Aphy

1st pregnancy, took 13months, 4 of which where using Clomid to help me ovulate

Current pregnancy, took 2 months


----------



## sarah34

1st DS - 6 weeks unassisted
2nd DS - 2.5 years, first round of clomid


----------



## HLx

1 & 2 was mini pill oopsies

This baby was just under 4 months :)


----------



## ChibiLena

1st pregnancy: 2 months
2nd pregnancy: 6 months


----------



## Sushai

1st- 18 months
2nd- 4 months
3rd- 3 months
4th- first cycle but lost it. Then conceived twins naturally 2 cycles after. 
6th- straight after having the twins, didn’t even get a first postpartum period.


----------



## KatyR

DS - one month
Just got a bfp for our 2nd - has taken nearly 2 years


----------



## LuvKaya

1 1/2 years


----------



## MsPRINCESS89

I got pregnant on the first cycle of trying. I'm hoping this baby sticks <3


----------



## TWO2TANGO

I had my implant taken out 10 October and got my BFP 10 December.


----------



## Rebaby

1. First month off contraception (mc)
2. First time dtd after a miscarriage (DS1)
3. Second month off contraception (twin mc)
4. Second cycle after the twin miscarriage (DS2)
5. Three months off contraception (molar pregnancy)
6. My current pregnancy - got a surprise :bfp: a month after coming off the pill

So there doesn't seem to have been any kind of pattern with mine- I seem to get pregnant fairly easily but then don't always stay pregnant.


----------



## motherofboys

1st baby - 1st month
2nd - 7 months
3rd - 12 months
4th - 2.5 years
5th pregnancy -7 months (ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks)
6th pregnancy - 2 years 11 months (started immediately after miscarriage so total TTC time 3.5 years)


----------



## Beccaboo828

I've been pregnant 11 times. Had 6 losses. It took 3 years to have my first. I wasn't trying not preventing with my 3 other children. It took 16 months to fall with my now pregnancy xx


----------



## Pinkie_Pie

4.5 longest years of my life! :( 

Had tests upon tests at the fertility hospital, medication for months on end, tried pre-seed, different positions, you name it - we tried it. Then in May last year, we got the shock of our lives and got our POSITIVE! =D&gt; :bfp: 

The day we never ever thought would ever come. 

We're currently due TODAY - 19/02/20 and our little man is showing no signs of wanting to show his face :baby::blue:


----------



## AzureOrchid

We were trying for about 3 cycles but really cranked things up after BFNs the first two cycles. Last cycle we used OPKs and were like bunnies to make something stick and here we are! :)


----------

